# NCAA Tournament Sites



## massp88 (Jun 20, 2008)

Bobby3 said:


> It also kills North Carolina and Kentucky, two traditional homes of college basketball.


I just think its completely kills the entire notion and feel of college basketball. You go from playing games in smaller gyms (not by capacity, but overall size) with awesome atmosphere to 60,000 seat domes. I guess that's what happens when the NCAA wants to maximize their profit, who can blame them.


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

Here's the location of one of the baskets at Lucas Oil Stadium, which will host the Midwest Regionals this weekend.


----------

